# Corner Bead Instead of Baseboard Molding



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

http://files.buildsite.com/dbderived-f/fryreglet/derived_files/derived300070.pdf

:thumbsup:


----------



## gmhammes (Jan 10, 2010)

i am curious to see how this turns out. Keep us posted!


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I personally don't use plastic, but some people swear by it. The screws won't pull up in the drywall. You'll have to hit a stud....


----------



## Proby (Jul 17, 2010)

What is the purpose of this? Just for looks, or is this something to do with airflow?


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Shouldn't be any airflow if there's a bottom plate on the wall. I'm guessing just a different look???


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

It does have a unique look not having trim , but another advantage is you dont have to worry about trim shrinking and expanding leaving those gaps in the miters. probably less cost aswell not having to finish the trim .


----------



## gmhammes (Jan 10, 2010)

I would have the problem with pet hair and dust collecting under the gap. I still like the idea and am awaiting results!


----------



## Big N8 (Oct 28, 2009)

Great idea. Base trim can be a pain to paint and to fit. Keeps us posted on how it turns out.


----------

